# water 4 your leopard gecko



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, i just wanted to add that if you go to a pet-shop mainly to 
buy a lizard or reptile that the owner sometimes gives you a breef
care guide that is sometimes not the right care for that paticalur animal,
when i bought my leopard geckos sometime ago the owner told me 
to only give them still water or bottled water?!? and now i know
for a fact that plain old tap water is best cause the chlorine will prevent
rapid bacteria build up in the water bowl which is a plus (this is why the water department put this stuff init in the 1st place)...
And they never tell you that if you place a cricket in moisture they will 
mold ?!?i found this out on a good leopard gecko care site i just wanted to state it if anybody else knew this cause i just found out last month :lol2:... well i know a lot about herpetoculture i just took the pet-shopz
advise cause i bought the animal there... i hope this is a good peice of 
info for bigginers in the keeping of geckos or lizards/reptilez..:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

spiderman13 said:


> the owner told me
> to only give them still water or bottled water?!?


Which is right / advised



> and now i know for a fact that plain old tap water is best cause the chlorine will prevent rapid bacteria build up in the water bowl which is a plus (this is why the water department put this stuff init in the 1st place)...


which is wrong. 
when do you ever see geckos drinking out of a tap where they come from? they drink fresh water not chemically modified water. You prevent 'rapid bacteria' in geckos water by not being a scruff and leaving it there for days. 




> And they never tell you that if you place a cricket in moisture they will
> mold ?!?i found this out on a good leopard gecko care site i just wanted to state it if anybody else knew this cause i just found out last month


anything will go mouldy if you leave it long enough. The trick is to not leave dead crickets in water for weeks.




> :lol2:... well i know a lot about herpetoculture


clearly



> i just took the pet-shopz


there is no z in pet shop's



> i hope this is a good peice of info for bigginers in the keeping of geckos or lizards/reptilez..:2thumb:


so your info for bigginers (sic) is to give them tap water, not change it regularly and not to leave dead crickets in water for a couple of weeks because they'll go mouldy..

brill.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> brill.


well to be fair I never a cricket would "mold" in moist conditions. I mean I guess fungi could grow on it...but does it mold itself?

Regarding tap water, the chemicals in it aren't very good for small creatures, hell tap water is hardly natural for us, but a bit of chlorine, flourine etc isn't going to do us great harm. However amphibians are very sensitive to it, and I wouldn't take the risk with invertebrates and small reptiles either.

You can just leave tap water standing overnight, the chlorine will evaporate, or boil it for the same result quickly...oh but..let the water go cold BEFORE you spray it on your pet or put it in their water dish.: victory:

Speaking of mold/mould, check this out..


----------

